# Shy to propose.....



## molested_cow (Oct 1, 2004)

how about a TPF webcam conference?


----------



## Corry (Oct 1, 2004)

??? More info?


----------



## gecko (Oct 1, 2004)

eh
to what purpose?


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 1, 2004)

Um.....What exactly are ya talkin bout?


----------



## molested_cow (Oct 1, 2004)

gecko said:
			
		

> eh
> to what purpose?



What do you say?


----------



## gecko (Oct 1, 2004)

i mean why? so we can all see each other and talk?
except for the purpose of just that i dont see a point

messahe boards are exemplary ways of sharing information
and if all u want to do is see the other people
there is a program that allows u to hook up a webcam so that every 5 seconds it takes an image and puts it on your website
u can then use that link as your avatar

i mean if seeing the other people is really important


----------



## molested_cow (Oct 2, 2004)

then i guess going to joshua tree isn't all that important afterall


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 2, 2004)

It'll be good sometime to sit around and chat with each other in, like, netmeeting or something so we can all see each other face to face.  Maybe we can do that the same time we try and break our record of 45 users on at the same time.

I see where you're coming from cow...We'll have to figure out when we can all do that or maybe we can set up a directory for TPF in netmeeting and we can all open it for open web videos whenever we want..... I'll start doing some research.


----------



## Alison (Oct 2, 2004)

molested_cow said:
			
		

> then i guess going to joshua tree isn't all that important afterall



Hey! Are you coming to JT? Would be great to meet you.


----------



## gecko (Oct 2, 2004)

molested_cow said:
			
		

> then i guess going to joshua tree isn't all that important afterall



wow talk about jejuene

no the point of joshua tree is something entirely different
if you CANT see the difference i cant help you

dont be so petulant


----------



## manda (Oct 2, 2004)

it was just a suggestion gecko..

im not sure how easily it could be done though molested cow.
check out the many self portrait threads matey!


----------



## gecko (Oct 2, 2004)

i understand that but then he made it out like im the jerk for saying i didnt like the idea

imean the joshua tree thing is taking place in a good location because in theory we are all photographers seeking to immerse ourselves in photography surrounded by (theoretically) other photographers

not hold hand make cookies and sing song
for instance i wont be going to JT so that we can talk about video games


----------



## manda (Oct 2, 2004)

Well I disagree.
The main reason for the trip is to indulge our love of photography yes, but its also to hang out with a great group of people, many of whom have become friends. So Im sure there actually will be some singing!


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm bringing a guitar.  

Someone else will have to sing because I sound like a injured chicken.


----------



## gecko (Oct 2, 2004)

if we wanted to sing we could all meet at an airport hub in a major city much cheaper and easier to accomplish


----------



## Alison (Oct 2, 2004)

gecko said:
			
		

> i understand that but then he made it out like im the jerk for saying i didnt like the idea
> 
> imean the joshua tree thing is taking place in a good location because in theory we are all photographers seeking to immerse ourselves in photography surrounded by (theoretically) other photographers
> 
> ...



I look at JT as being a great mix of photography experience as well as fiendship. I imagine that photography won't be the only topic of conversation. Certainly there is no reason people should always agree on topics, but I don't think anyone was trying to make you look like the bad guy for not wanting to participate.

And yes, there will be singing, Chad's bringing his violin and guitar and I didn't sing in high school for 3 years for no reason


----------



## Alison (Oct 2, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Someone else will have to sing because I sound like a injured chicken.



No comment.


----------



## Karalee (Oct 2, 2004)

gecko said:
			
		

> i understand that but then he made it out like im the jerk for saying i didnt like the idea
> 
> imean the joshua tree thing is taking place in a good location because in theory we are all photographers seeking to immerse ourselves in photography surrounded by (theoretically) other photographers
> 
> ...



I have to say I also disagree. For a lot of us, we know each other well, beyond tpf and its a chance for us to meet, as well as take our photography and combine 2 passions, friends and photography.


----------



## gecko (Oct 2, 2004)

well fabulous ill be sure to bring my walkman


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Oct 2, 2004)

1. I reckon it;s a great idea.

2. Gecko... take a pill dude. I guess you are trying to be funny but it just comes across as sarcastic mate.  Go easy matey... here, have one of my rums...

3. who the hell needs a reason??? I reckon it mite be fun for the hell of it. 

4. Good call cow - those who don't wanna be involved.. you ready for this... don't have to be.. lmao.


----------



## molested_cow (Oct 2, 2004)

No I won't be at Joshua Tree unfortunately. I don't really know where I will be at that time... school or else where.

Well, I prefer to ask "why not" instead of "why". The latter limits your possibilities.


----------



## mentos_007 (Oct 2, 2004)

I think that it may be a great idea... however I think that some of us wouldn't want to joint the conference. Why? First of all - shy. Second - some of us may be afraid because of language problems and difficulities.


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 2, 2004)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> I think that it may be a great idea... however I think that some of us wouldn't want to joint the conference. Why? First of all - shy. Second - some of us may be afraid because of language problems and difficulities.



we could use the eternal language OF LOVE! JK

i dont think language would be a problem... getting everyone together is the big kahuna!


md


----------



## voodoocat (Oct 2, 2004)

gecko said:
			
		

> if we wanted to sing we could all meet at an airport hub in a major city much cheaper and easier to accomplish


Wow, I sure hope you aren't planning on going to Joshua Tree.  I'm not sure you would fit in with all the nice people planning on making this trip.


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 2, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> gecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i second that. no offense or anything but, it will be my birthday im celebrating while im out there,and i dont want anyone to ruin it or rain on our goodtime.


md


----------



## molested_cow (Oct 2, 2004)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> I think that it may be a great idea... however I think that some of us wouldn't want to joint the conference. Why? First of all - shy. Second - some of us may be afraid because of language problems and difficulities.



You can put your camera on your face!!!  

Language? I was thinking for those who doesn't have a mic ( like me) can just type. Furthermore, I only moooo....


----------



## gecko (Oct 2, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> gecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 what a nice comment, what a bunch of sweethearts

i wont apologize if photography is more important to me right now than group handjobs  :evil:


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 2, 2004)

gecko said:
			
		

> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



then do yourself a favor and not show up.


md


----------



## voodoocat (Oct 2, 2004)

You sir are a tool.  This is the off-topic forum.  If you want to stick to photography go to the many forums available for such talk.  Better yet, you can leave all together.  I haven't seen anything positive from you since you joined this place.


----------



## Karalee (Oct 2, 2004)

Wow, I really hope you dont go too now - even if I dont go, you would probably rain on everyones parade with your optimistic positive attitude. 

And that, was sarcasm.

You know, this forum dates back way beyond your 95 posts, so a lot of us have known each other for a good length of time, your mocking of Joshua Tree being about more than * just* taking photos is pretty shallow in my opinion.


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 2, 2004)

I was trying to remain optimistic for this thread and make light of some of the things that were said here but I can't understand how you would want to be member of a community and only want to take away from everyone but not have any sense of friendship with the people in this community.  As if that wasn't enough, you don't approve of this part of the forum, yet insist on spreading your negativity through it.  I agree with everyone else when I say that I would hope to not meet you in Joshua Tree.


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 2, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> I was trying to remain optimistic for this thread and make light of some of the things that were said here but I can't understand how you would want to be member of a community and only want to take away from everyone but not have any sense of friendship with the people in this community.  As if that wasn't enough, you don't approve of this part of the forum, yet insist on spreading your negativity through it.  I agree with everyone else when I say that I would hope to not meet you in Joshua Tree.



word. im glad everyone thats going is on the same page :

1)fun
2) photos
3) friendship
4) nature

if you are against these ideas...please dont bother  

md


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 2, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> word. im glad everyone thats going is on the same page :
> 
> 1)fun
> 2) photos
> ...



Don't forget the leg humping.


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 2, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn your right, leg humping is included... :twisted: 

md


----------



## gecko (Oct 2, 2004)

listen im not "against" any of those things

but you guys come at me with " i hope i dont see you there"?!

is that your version of friendship and fun being a shite?

okay heres my reflection of that " i hope you dont show up so that some level of professionalism is maintained

obviously it doesnt have the shock power having been overshadowed by those crummy remarks already cast at me

i refuse to even pretend i dont think a teleconference is a ridiculous waste of resources not to mention overly sentimental and childish 

ban me i dont care

afterwards u can talk about that dick who didnt want to sing kumbaya while we danced naked around a burning cactus


----------



## Karalee (Oct 2, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> hobbes28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At an additional fee? Or does that come with the whole package?


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 2, 2004)

Joshua Tree will be the 2nd TPF trip. On the first trip to Zion we took tons of photos but that trip ended up being so much more than just a photo excursion. We enjoyed a beautiful place, hiked, realaxed together, partied a bit and even made meals together. On that trip, I got some great photos but I came home with something much more important.... The friendship of some wonderful people that without this forum, I would never have had the pleasure of meeting.  Gecko - I agree with my friends here at TPF. We don't need the negativity here or on our trip.


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 2, 2004)

gecko said:
			
		

> listen im not "against" any of those things
> 
> but you guys come at me with " i hope i dont see you there"?!
> 
> ...



man, you come at everyone on this board with negative comments and then turn it around and portray the victim. get lost.

md


----------



## gecko (Oct 2, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Wow, I really hope you dont go too now - even if I dont go, you would probably rain on everyones parade with your optimistic positive attitude.
> 
> And that, was sarcasm.
> 
> You know, this forum dates back way beyond your 95 posts, so a lot of us have known each other for a good length of time, your mocking of Joshua Tree being about more than * just* taking photos is pretty shallow in my opinion.



oh god no! you consider me shallow

wherever shall i get some black pot polish for you miss kettle?


----------



## gecko (Oct 2, 2004)

i cam at everyone?
bull
i said the teleconference was stupid
u all jumped in and suddenly IM the instigator
im no victim, but then neither are you


----------



## voodoocat (Oct 2, 2004)

gecko said:
			
		

> i cam at everyone?
> bull
> i said the teleconference was stupid
> u all jumped in and suddenly IM the instigator
> im no victim, but then neither are you


Did you miss your ride on the short bus?  You're an immature loser and now you're trying to pin this thread turning to crap on us?  We've tried to work with you and you continue to instigate fights on this forum.  

[donald trump]You're fired[/donald trump]


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 2, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> gecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha....your awesome! theres no need for petty words here on this forum, please leave that crap at the door. great work voo!




md


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 2, 2004)

He's a tool! Let's not let him rent any more room in our heads than he was entitled to.


----------



## Karalee (Oct 2, 2004)

gecko said:
			
		

> listen im not "against" any of those things
> 
> but you guys come at me with " i hope i dont see you there"?!
> 
> ...



I wonder why you are getting such negative comments. All molested cow proposed was an idea, if you didnt like it its fine, you didnt have to join in, a simple yes or no would have been sufficent.

Instead you carried it on to joshua tree, and stood on a lot of toes while doing it.



> imean the joshua tree thing is taking place in a good location because in theory we are all photographers seeking to immerse ourselves in photography surrounded by (theoretically) other photographers
> 
> not hold hand make cookies and sing song





> if we wanted to sing we could all meet at an airport hub in a major city much cheaper and easier to accomplish



Not that you need advice or anything, but Im going to give you some anyway, its not a good idea when your a newbie to come on boards that people have been on for a while, and start to piss people off, especially regulars. This board is about photography, but not JUST photography. If you dont like it Im sure there are more photography forums out there on the world wide web.

God bless you :roll:


----------



## steve817 (Oct 3, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> hobbes28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So does that mean no group handjobs as gecko suggested?


----------



## Luminosity (Oct 3, 2004)

gecko said:
			
		

> if we wanted to sing we could all meet at an airport hub in a major city much cheaper and easier to accomplish





			
				gecko said:
			
		

> i wont apologize if photography is more important to me right now than *group handjobs*



As in ...he cant take his hand off his own d*** long enough to administer to others...



			
				gecko said:
			
		

> not hold hand make cookies and sing song
> for instance i wont be going to JT so that we can talk about video games



Again ... his hand is busy guys ....dont expect hand-holding , you selfish kumbaya singers you !!!! 



			
				gecko said:
			
		

> oh god no! you consider me shallow
> 
> wherever shall i get some black pot polish for you miss kettle?



That would be a kinda not bad comeback.... except for one thing .... *make sure you know the person first* beforehand... genius :roll:. 
Kara was calling your *comment* shallow. 
She is a friend of mine and I know for a fact that you are *way off* the mark there.

For all that dribble you just spilled onto this forum... I shall now get straight to the point with three , simple words....

F*** off wanker :thumbsup:


----------



## steve817 (Oct 3, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> For all that dribble you just spilled onto this forum... I shall now get straight to the point with three , simple words....
> 
> F*** off wanker :thumbsup:



Damn  :shock:


----------



## Luminosity (Oct 3, 2004)

Bit strong wasnt it 

When someone takes lil shots at my friends it brings out the fiesty b**** in me


----------



## manda (Oct 3, 2004)

you dont need to worry about him anymore, girl


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Oct 3, 2004)

Well... I respect him a lot now.  I think his idea about dancing naked around a burning cactus was great!

(Not that I have a reputation for wobbly, naked dancing or nuffin....)


----------



## John E. (Oct 3, 2004)

hummm worst case of foot in mouth disease I have seen for a long time. Best cure admit being wrong and apologise.

A person should be very cautious about telling another person about what is achievable and what isn't. Wonder how many dreams have not become  reality because someone said something negitave about an idea.

I, for one like your idea Molested Cow. There is much to be said for seeing a face and hearing a voice. And as Hobbes said this is a community. Photography is the centre but the circle is much larger.


----------



## Karalee (Oct 3, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> That would be a kinda not bad comeback.... except for one thing .... *make sure you know the person first* beforehand... genius :roll:.
> Kara was calling your *comment* shallow.
> She is a friend of mine and I know for a fact that you are *way off* the mark there.
> 
> ...



:lmao:

Git him girl :LOL: uh oh someone unleashed the wrath of LUMINOSITY :twisted:


----------



## Jovian (Oct 3, 2004)

wow... I know that before I never posted at all here...but I've decided to start not just reading...but posting.  I'm going on the trip to Joshua Tree, I have decided.  I am graduating from school in june, I turn 21 the 19th, which will be during the trip...when am I honestly going to get this chance again?  MD, when's your b-day?  We can have one massive celebrtation on this trip!


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 3, 2004)

Jovian said:
			
		

> wow... I know that before I never posted at all here...but I've decided to start not just reading...but posting.  I'm going on the trip to Joshua Tree, I have decided.  I am graduating from school in june, I turn 21 the 19th, which will be during the trip...when am I honestly going to get this chance again?  MD, when's your b-day?  We can have one massive celebrtation on this trip!




jovian,
my birthday is on the 20th. it is going to be the best time ive ever had.


md


----------



## steve817 (Oct 4, 2004)

Jovian said:
			
		

> wow... I know that before I never posted at all here...but I've decided to start not just reading...but posting.  I'm going on the trip to Joshua Tree, I have decided.  I am graduating from school in june, I turn 21 the 19th, which will be during the trip...when am I honestly going to get this chance again?  MD, when's your b-day?  We can have one massive celebrtation on this trip!



Did you guys change the date? I thought it was in March.


----------



## aggiezach (Oct 4, 2004)

Wow - I've missed a lot on this thread.

Well here goes....

good riddance gecko, we don't need that kind of stuff here.

JT is gonna rock all of our faces off (thats a good thing ) 

MD and Jovian, I'll be sure to buy you each a beer (or two, or three, or ....)

Word to your motha

Zach


----------



## aggiezach (Oct 4, 2004)

steve817 said:
			
		

> Did you guys change the date? I thought it was in March.



Its the 18-21 of March right? 

Zach


----------



## Corry (Oct 4, 2004)

Ok, I came in late on this, but after reading this entire thread...I'M SO DAMN PISSED OFF!  WHAT A JERK!  HOW DARE HE INSULT MY FRIENDS LIKE THAT!    Ok, I feel better now.  Btw, Lumi,  you wanker comment made me laugh out loud!   And yes, it's in March...18-21.


----------



## Jovian (Oct 4, 2004)

yeah, its march.... I was just saying that I graduate in june, so after that...I'm done with school and have to worry about getting this business rolling.  But yeah, I am extremely excited about this trip... nervous...but excited at the same time.


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Oct 4, 2004)

Oh I wanna come and dance around a burning cactus...

Dunno about the naked part though...

And yes - I like the idea of the webcam... However - i'm not sure i would show my face on it....

Plus i dont really have a webcam...


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 4, 2004)

fadingaway1986 said:
			
		

> Oh I wanna come and dance around a burning cactus...
> 
> Dunno about the naked part though...
> 
> ...



and whats wrong with dancing NAKED around a cactus???? other than falling on the cactus...

md


----------



## ceno2000 (Oct 4, 2004)

or the cactus falling on you


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 4, 2004)

ceno2000 said:
			
		

> or the cactus falling on you





or somebody humping the cactus :shock: 


md


----------



## Karalee (Oct 4, 2004)

fadingaway1986 said:
			
		

> Oh I wanna come and dance around a burning cactus...
> 
> Dunno about the naked part though...
> 
> ...



I smell a lie  :LOL:


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Oct 5, 2004)

fadingaway1986 said:
			
		

> Oh I wanna come and dance around a burning cactus...
> 
> Dunno about the naked part though...
> 
> ...



You can come over to my place if you like. I have a couple of PCs with webcams.  But you can bring ya own cactus matey!


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Oct 6, 2004)

Well... My Digital camera has the webcam thingy. But its not the same.. Plus - I can't move it - and i'm pretty short - so you will see straight over my head... 


And theres nothing wrong with you guys dancing around the cactus naked (yeah - apart from falling on it)... I just don't want you guys to never wanna see a naked person again...

lol...

By the way - on the note of cactuses - has anyone got a tumbleweed? Or a photo of a tumbleweed? I really love tumbleweeds. Infact - when I get a car - I plan on going out to the middle of nowhere to find a tumbleweed...

*hehehe* I'm picturing me jumping out of the car and chasing a tumbleweed through the desert...

Okay. I'm outta here..
Night guys.


----------

